# new bc pill



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

My gyno took me off Ortho pills (Cyclen and Tri-Cyclen) because I was having 2 week periods







. He put me on a new pill I have never heard of called, Yasmin. He said they have a diuretic in them to reduce bloating and water weight gain (I like that idea). I am due to start this pill tonight and was wondering if anyone here takes/has taken it. If so, do/did you like it?Thanks!


----------



## fustratedandtired (Jul 2, 2002)

I am taking this pill and have been for a few months. I have not experienced the weight gain I did on the tri cyclic pills. I had to lose the wieght on my own but the pill doesn't make you gain wieght. My cramps during my mensrual cycle are better too. I also don't have anymore cysts. This is a great pill. I think it has different concentrations of hormones. It took my body about 2 months to adjust but now it's great.


----------



## gibbonlady (Jul 11, 2002)

I really like Yasmin. I had been on Ortho Cyclen and more recently Alesse (which was just a horrid experience for me). I had no issues adjusting with it and I agree with the no water weight claim. My sister is also taking Yasmin and she's adjusted nicely as well. She'd had issues with almost every other BCP she tried prior to it. Good Luck!Chris


----------



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

Thanks frustratedandtired and Chris for getting back with me! I hope this pill works out well. It sounds like a good one


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I take ortho cyclen and am quiting because I'm in my 9th day of period today. The reason I wanted this was to shorten it.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

I was thinking of trying Yasmin as I've heard a lot of positive things about it.How has it effected the IBS situation? I have major Constipation, gas, pain, bloating and all the other bc's seem to make it worse ... is this one any different? My IBS symtoms are always worse just before my period and I was hoping to take bc the whole month to prevent having my periods which are so incredibly painful I can barely function. Does this sound familiar?I was wondering if Yasmin would be a good option for this. Any side effects????


----------



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

metooo,I haven't experienced any IBS side effects from Yasmin. However, I have not been on it for a full month yet. I am not due for my period for another week. But, so far so good! Actually, I haven't noticed anything strange happening. I don't even feel like I have switched pills.I was concerned about acne with this pill, as the Ortho brands are supposed to improve one's complexion. I am happy to say that I have not had any problems with acne (also, so far so good). Has anyone else experienced good or bad complexion with this pill?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

ALL bc pills frequently benefit the complexion. Ortho tricyclen is the only pill that has conducted studies to prove this so they are the only ones who can advertise the claim.


----------



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

Luna,Thanks for the info! I didn't know if all BC pills, or only Ortho pills improved complexion...got my answer.


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Does anyone know if Yasmin is available in Canada? Could somebody who is taking it list the active ingredients and the amounts? It may be called something different here. I'm really interested to know, because I have to start taking the pill again, and I have had really bad luck with so many other formulations.


----------



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

Serenity,Each active pill contains 3.0 mg of drospirenone and 0.030 mg of ethinyl estradiol. Here is the link to the pharmeutical company that makes Yasmin: http://www.berlex.com or http://www.yasmin-us.com


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Lissylou,Thanks for the info. That formulation is not yet available in Canada. However, a friend of a friend works for Berlex, and she says it should be released here in January. Yay!


----------

